# Boondock Saints (1999)



## Blue Mythril (Jun 21, 2004)

Did a quick search and couldn't find anything on this movie... Has anyone seen it? More importantly, who else thinks this movie absolutely ROCKS?!

Man, I love this movie, over here it has a R rating for violence, but I didn't even really notice that... I just enjoyed this so much, I had a lump of excitement in the back of my throat the whole time I watched it. I was in stitches the first time I saw it, and it still amuses me now.

I also really liked the question it left you with at the end after all the drama, action, violence and humour...
For ages I thought I must have been the only person who had seen this movie! I saw it back in 2001 or someting like that, and I was looking for someone to talk to about it but could find no one! Eventually I was raving about it to my friend at work when a couple of the guys overheard me and joined in. Lol, you just have to mention it to us and we all get the same smile on our faces! (I have it now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
I've also noticed not many girls have seen it and that the few guys who have are often surprised that I like it so much... 
Haha, I loved the scene where they fell through the roof! Definitely one of my fav's. I also really liked the whole sequence with the bar, the Russian's, the toilet and the fight! *chuckles* Man, I gotta get a copy of this for myself!


----------



## Hypes (Jun 22, 2004)

_What we need a f'cking rope for!_


----------



## Hypes (Jun 22, 2004)

Seems like there is a sequel coming.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0330083/


----------



## Blue Mythril (Jun 22, 2004)

Ooh, that could be interesting, it'll either flop or be legendary. I wouldn't mind seeing how they tackle the questions left at the end... That was one of those things that could either be followed op on or left as a rhetorical.
"Ahh right rambo?"
"OK! Go get your stupid ****ing rope then."


----------



## Starbeast (May 19, 2011)

The 1999 movie _The_ _Boondock Saints_ is the best vigilante film I have ever seen. Back in late 1999, when I first saw this flick sitting on the shelf at the video store, I thought: "I've never heard of this, the description sounds good, I'll give it a chance." I became an instant fan and recommended _The Boondock Saints_ to everyone who wanted a unique action movie. There is never a dull moment in the film, it's wild, shocking, weird and funny at times. I want the soundtrack!

Warning: If you have never seen this movie, it has graphic violence and adult situations.

"I'll catch you on the flipside."


----------

